

Parallel Queries with LINQ - fauigerzigerk
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd460688(VS.100).aspx

======
andrewbadera
Nice. Doing some work I can apply this to right now actually.

~~~
fauigerzigerk
Only if you're on .NET 4 beta.

